# Hi again. My finch is having seizures.



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a finch who is a female who is about 6 years old and about three weeks ago started having small seizures at night time and she is quite vocal at this time when she has them. I put soft material down on the cage bottom and she has about 2 every night. She eats finch food but will not eat anything else. I tried lettuce, egg, berries etc.. I have given her vitamin d and mixed calcium in her food and took her out in the sunshine for about 1 hour a day with shade if she wants it. Because of hot weather could she be dehydrated?. Where exactly is the uropygial gland because I read that when this gets stopped up they cannot spread vitamin d on there body and then cannot make calcium. Any body out there with finches that could offer advice. I also wonder if it could be the day time fans that maybe is dehydrating her--maybe??? Her name is Margie the Finch and if any of you are experience with you birdie having seizures (finches) I would appreciate the help. 
She only has them at night about 1 am and she only has two of them. Maybe because she is getting older her liver might be out of proper function. What would be the amount for a finch of the rehydraing fluid? (sugar and salt etc). Just wondering if anyone has had experience with this? Thanks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Sounds like night frights. Google it and see if it fits.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I have finches, what type is she? Are you able to get a video of these episodes. In the meantime any rehydration solution is the same so it is this...

8 oz of water
1 teaspoon of sugar
1 pinch of salt and with that fill her water drinker. 

Not sure unless I see what is happening. Does she have night frights? This sounds like an issue you should take up with a vet. They have anti seizure meds if it is due to epilepsy and not calcium or other defiecency.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I think you all are on the right track here and I think it is "night frights" because everything else seems normal. I check him out for mites or bug bites and could not find anything. I never had this experience before and never even knew there was such a thing as "night frights". Tonight I will leave on a small light and shut off the fan and see if it makes any difference. In the meanwhile I put fresh berries in for him but he has no intention of eating them--only likes his finch seed. To each his own---lol lol. I will make up the hydration solution just in case he might need some of this and just add it to his water, In daytime he is perfectly normal and really loves his morning trips outside for an hour and really eats then. So I will try to calm the surfaces so to speak..Thanks so much. He is alone and I hate to say that I will not get another finch for I am trying to have a bird free house and for now that's not happening. lol Thanks again..


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree with spirit wings, about the night frights. My little parrot has them sometimes and so does my dove.
Is the bird a male or a female? In your first post you said she and in post #4 you said he.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

If he is having night frights, then u have to rule out red mite, heres how. U cannot see them during the day, they hide in cracks, feed dishes, crawl up the birds beak and onto the bird to feed. U have to do one of two things to find them. Either go at sundown and JUST as it is getting dark and make sure the cage is covered so it is dark then shine a flash light and look for anything grey moving on perches or towards the bird or up the side walls of the cage tray. If u cant see them that way, cover the bird cage with a white pillow case and in the am after they feed off the bird they will crawl onto the pillow case and you will see red dots, which are mites that just ate the blood of the bird overnight. If it is mites the u have to get rid of them before they kill the bird, and I would spary or sprinkle sevin powder on the cage bottom and perches or buy a mite spray specific to birds. Mites will kill the bird.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Her name is Margie the Finch so she is a she--even if I wrote he---lol. Good information all around and I will definitely check out for the mite and thanks for sharing with me how as well. I will keep you all posted as I go through this night tonight. See if she continues to have these attacks during the night. She is a cut throat finch and very entertaining especially with her wonderful and quick flights through the cage. My goodness these finches are so quick as exact when they wish to land on something. Thanks everyone.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ah great, had me a pair that I rescued, they are quite cool. Most of my birds are rescues. Fingers crossed for you. Dont forget to check in the am, u could also put white sheets of paper at bottom of bird cage as well. Any specs of red there or on sheet will tell, also IF it is mites, make sure u give that sugar water. She willl need to replenish lost strength from blood loss during the night. I unfortunately stumbled on a video on youtube just today co incidentally where they had a nest cam and it showed mournig dove babies dying in the nest taking their last breath, and when they investigated, it was filled with millions of red mites that killed the babies just two days after hatch. Its important to remove old nests and allow them to build new, thus avoiding the senseless death.

Hope ur bird does ok and u find the reason whatever it is.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes hope Margie does ok. If mites are there it would be a really good idea to eliminate them.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I put a night light on and shut off the fan and opened up the windows and took a thin blue towel with red designs on it from the back half of the cage and replaced it with a white thin towel just around the back to keep drafts away.. Bingo----last night not one seizure and slept peaceful all night. I sure hope this problem stays solved. I think it was some "Night Fright" attacks. See if all this continues to work for this night. So far success.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

At least she had a good nights sleep.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

cwebster said:


> Yes hope Margie does ok. If mites are there it would be a really good idea to eliminate them.


With the new info, I doubt it is mites with her protocol, if she srays the birds then it will kill any off them but if she doesnt spray the cloths covering the cages then they could be prolific. I spray the premises and dont bother with the birds because when they are killed in cage, they dont get to the bird. 

Sounds like she has it under control. The AIL I use can be sprayed in, on cage, on seed and feeders, perches, and bird. I find the carbaryl works best in cages and loft. I also use vapona no pest strips hanging in bird room and coops


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

This is going to sound different but I think it was the design especially the red color on the first thin towel that scared the birdie. Tonight I will do the same thing and see if it is peaceful once again. I really think we solved the problem with the "night frights". The small light in the room is doing wonders too..Thanks for the post..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Often a dim light helps a lot. Let us know what happens tonight.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I will keep you posted and Spirit Wings I believe hit the mark and solved the problem. But we will see. lol lol


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I think the problem is solved and I had a real peaceful night sleep. Margie the Finch is free from seizures so I will keep an eye on this. I believe it was a matter of the night light and this seems to solve the problem for now. Thanks ...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

So glad to hear Margie is doing well again! Had no idea a night light could be a problem.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The night light wasn't the problem. The lack of one was. They often do better when they can see a bit.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I now use a night light and this has helped where before I did not use one and the little thing I think was afraid of the dark dark dark...I'll see tonight and she seems to really like having a small light in the bird room. Success...Maybe...We will see..


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

My little finch seems to be doing very well. I needed a small night light for it. I also think that this is what gave it the "frights and seizures" as well. I will include a picture of it for you. Now I could be wrong but picture this in the dark with car lights every once in a while coming through the shade and hitting this towel that I used as a backdrop to the cage to keep out drafts. I could be wrong but I wanted to share this thought with you. Now if you were a birdie what would you think especially when you see the red. lol Poor Margie...Everything is calm and here is the picture..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LOL. Yes, I use a towel to cover that is of a solid cover. You learn something new all the time.


----------

